# Optimale Kompressoreinstellungen?



## laCrizz (22. Mai 2005)

Um mein Equipment sinnvoll zu erweitern, wird mein Anschaffung vom nächsten Gehalt ein Kompressor von Behringer sein. Ich selber mach Hip Hop Musik und geplant ist auch demnächst weibliche Gesangsaufnahmen zu machen. Da wollt ich mal nachfragen ob jemand Erfahrungswerte für Kompressoren hat was die Treshold, Attack, Release und Ratiowerte angeht, so dass es aber noch möglichst natürlich klingt.

1.) Für normale Vocalparts wie z.B. Rap-Parts?
2.) Für die Gesangsaufnahmen?

Schonmal danke im Voraus....


----------



## chmee (23. Mai 2005)

Ich würde Dir - ich mag Behringer eigentlich - eher zu dem "dbx 266xl" raten.
Preiswert und wirklich gut.

Und Standardwerte gibt es im Grunde genommen nicht, aber man kann
sich an folgende Werte halten:
Ratio - Natürliches Compressing 1:2 - 1:3
Attack abhängig von Material, versuchen mit 10ms
Release, vielleicht etwas um die 200ms.

Mit den Werten wirst Du gut komprimieren können, ohne ein starkes Pumpen
hervorzurufen.
Das Beste ist, Du schaust, wann Deine Compressor-LEDs anschlagen und
versuchst eben, nur die Impulse zu erwischen. Bei Raps würde ich höhere Ratio- und
kürzere Attack-Werte benutzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Schön ist auch immer ein Sidechain-Eingang, den Du mit einem gefilterten Signal beliefern kannst (gibts teilweise schon mit Frequenzweiche). So kannst Du z.B. gezielt Trittschall oder Zischlaute als Trigger für die Kompression nehmen. 

.. allerdings würde ich bei der Aufnahme so wenig wie möglich komprimieren. Lieber mit höherer Bitbreite aufzeichnen und beim Mix komprimieren, dann nimmst Du Dir keine Korrekturmöglichkeiten.

Gruß
.


----------



## laCrizz (23. Mai 2005)

Würde sich sowas für den Einsteiger eigen?

http://www.thomann.de/behringer_xr4400_multigate_pro_prodinfo.html

http://www.thomann.de/behringer_mdx_2600_composer_pro_xl_prodinfo.html 

Ich würd mir den mdx zum einstieg nehmen, da ich mir teureres Equipment noch nicht leisten kann. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Geräten gemacht und kann mir diese vielleicht erzählen?

Gruß


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ersteres ist ein Gate/Expander.

Das zweite Gerät kann man sicher empfehlen (habe allerdings seit Jahren keine Behringer-Geräte in der Hand gehabt) - zumindest hast Du da alle möglichen Funktionen in einem Teil. 

Gruß
.


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Mai 2005)

Also, zu dem leidigem Thema Behringer kann ich nur sagen in allem was keine E-Gitarren Verstärker sind, Finger weg.
Behringer hat nicht umsonst den Spitznamen Rauschinger im Musiker Board erreicht.
Und das höre ich nichtnur von anderen sondern hab selbst fast nur schlechte erfahrungen mit Behringer machen müssen.
Höchstens du hängst ein Noise Gate hintendrann, aber das wäre ja nur weitere kosten 
Ich würde eher zu Geräten von Yama, Sony oder Roland raten.


----------



## chmee (23. Mai 2005)

Der Composer ist recht in Ordnung, betrachtet man den Preis. Er tut seinen Job schon
ganz gut.

Aber das Einstiegsargument zählt nur eingeschränkt, denn gerade bei Billigklasse-Geräten sollte
man wissen, was man tut, sonst kommen Aussagen wie von DJ Teac raus..

@DJ Teac:
Ich meine das nicht böse/abwertend, aber die Rauschinger-Sprüche gelten für die
Anfangszeiten von Behringer. Inzwischen sind die Unterschiede zwischen B. und zB Mackie in
diesem Preissegment völlig irrelevant. Mit nem Händchen holt man hier auch geilen Sound raus.
Aber ich gebe Dir recht, dass die Behringer-Effekte NIE als Haupteffekte nutzbar sind, dafür
sind sie zu billig. Was erwartet man für diesen Preis ? Amec/Neve/TC Qualität ? 

Ich habe nen Behringer Mixer, der tut seinen Job richtig gut. Die Bearbeiter und Effekt-Boards
sind naja.. Irgendwas zwischen Billig und Preiswert.

mfg chmee


----------



## laCrizz (23. Mai 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich glaub ick kauf mir den Composer, wenn mein Geld da ist (kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern). Wenn ich mich dann damit auseinandergesetz hab kann ich ja schreiben obs ein Fehlkauf war oder nicht


----------

